# Total Electric Award?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yup and from a similar age home... awarded by the poco of course lol
last one i worked in,1970, entirely built in flex. sooooooo many bb's


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh POCO makes sense, I was thinking department of energy or something. But POCO stamp of approval on the revenue stream makes sense.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Oh POCO makes sense, I was thinking department of energy or something. But POCO stamp of approval on the revenue stream makes sense.


yeah if you google news paper clippings youll find more


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gold medallion homes always seemed to be built just a little bit better too…

I think just about every other one has that #6 SEU to #12 NM splice by the furnace around here, from where they converted to electric resistance to gas heat 🤣🤣


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

And to add this to the subject, I believe then only 2 20 amps circuits were required in the kitchen. But all the top half of the receptacles were on one phase...the bottom half on the other....Kinda like the idea 'cause you could put 2 larger-load appliances at the same counter top side.....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

radio208 said:


> And to add this to the subject, I believe then only 2 20 amps circuits were required in the kitchen. But all the top half of the receptacles were on one phase...the bottom half on the other....Kinda like the idea 'cause you could put 2 larger-load appliances at the same counter top side.....


Its all on one phase in single phase lol


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> Its all on one phase in single phase lol


Here we go Again


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Here we go Again


We both knew this day would come


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

gonna see more of these "awards" in nyc with this new bill lol


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry class...one 20 amp circuit is on the top half. say..circuit 1...The bottom on a different one...,circuit 3, as an example...3 wire common neutral ......Yes single phase...sorry for the kornfusion...In other news, ' 9-ERS won!



IN OTHER NEWS


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

radio208 said:


> Sorry class...one 20 amp circuit is on the top half. say..circuit 1...The bottom on a different one...,circuit 3, as an example...3 wire common neutral ......Yes single phase...sorry for the kornfusion...In other news, ' 9-ERS won!
> 
> 
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS


i dont follow that sportsball


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

It was a thing around here too pre-AEP. Ohio Power provided some incentives for total electric homes, what the incentives were I’m not sure. Columbus and Southern and the Co-ops Buckeye Rural and South Central had no such programs.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> It was a thing around here too pre-AEP. Ohio Power provided some incentives for total electric homes, what the incentives were I’m not sure. Columbus and Southern and the Co-ops Buckeye Rural and South Central had no such programs.


Incentives, low gas fees LOL


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

radio208 said:


> one 20 amp circuit is on the top half. say..circuit 1...The bottom on a different one...,circuit 3, as an example...3 wire common neutral .


Prior to GFCI-protection requirements, thats what us folk in The Great White North did for years (except with 15A circuits). Technically, we still can if the receptacles are 59" or more from the sink...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Max C. said:


> Prior to GFCI-protection requirements, thats what us folk in The Great White North did for years (except with 15A circuits). Technically, we still can if the receptacles are 59" or more from the sink...


When did canucktonville start with the gfis?


----------

